# Deans  60p



## Deano3 (9 Mar 2014)

Hellos everyone well it's time to start a new journal another Ada 60p lol as many of you know I had a Ada 60f and didn't have much luck but hopefully more luck with this, I really like the height and size of this one, so hopefully turns out good, sure with everyone help and advice will work out well, still many questions but will post as go along, currently working 12 hour shifts so only get chance to work on this on days off and starting my shifts tomorro so won't be up and running for few weeks but here is a start

cabinet DIY ada style build on here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-ada-style-aquarium-stand.31348/

Tank ada 60p

Filter eheim 2424 (one of my questions was what you think about this filter only 700lph ? You think will be sufficient)

Lighting currently 2x24w Hagen glo but thinking about aqua ray grobeam 600 twin

Co2 an in tank diffuser

Ei dosing

Anyway here is a layout I was messing with not had much time at all but here it is want to keep simple and have an open space for carpet etc want long red an green stems and repens on the left, still not sure on carpet maybe Monte Carlo or mini hair grass



































This is how packed the substrate rather than using rights and gravel just to make lighter I used plastic piping





I tried to slope substrate maybe add more slope to left and stick with the rules of thirds etc any help and comments welcome also as for plants still not sure apart from repens and a nice Monte Carlo or hair grass carpet want to keep simple with 3-5 plant types. As said suggestions and comments welcome







Thanks Dean


----------



## allan angus (9 Mar 2014)

nice idea with the pipes


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> This is how packed the substrate rather than using rights and gravel just to make lighter I used plastic piping


Also protects the bottom glass from the rocks  looking good couple more rocks might help, also slope at the front a little too high


----------



## Andy Thurston (10 Mar 2014)

Good luck dean


----------



## Deano3 (10 Mar 2014)

LondonDragon said:


> Also protects the bottom glass from the rocks  looking good couple more rocks might help, also slope at the front a little too high



Thanks will slope sime more after work and maybe few more rocks, pipe was only £3 so cheap aswel, what you think about filter at 700lph turnover ? Going to have Lilly pipes aswel



Thanks Dean


----------



## tim (10 Mar 2014)

Nice start Deano, think you'll have to suck it and see with the filter mate don't overload it with filter media and it could work out ok, drop me a pm when your ready for that blyxa, if you still want it mate.


----------



## Edvet (10 Mar 2014)

If the pipes are open wont the substrate just fill them up?


----------



## allan angus (10 Mar 2014)

yes i assume it will at lest partly but that should just help to hold them in place lol  i assume deno is just looking for a stable base


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2014)

Looking good deano. I would add a few more rocks on the right side although it looks nice how it is. Im also setting up a 60p


----------



## Deano3 (10 Mar 2014)

Thanks everyone, sealed the pipes with tape at the ends to stop the soil getting in, I quite like the minimalist layout but might brake up some rocks and maybe as some more not sure we're as dont want loads, an thanks Tom yeah will give u a shout when ready 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2014)

Are they mini landscape rock?


----------



## EdwinK (10 Mar 2014)

Seems so but I may be wrong


----------



## Deano3 (10 Mar 2014)

Yeah mini landscape rock were u recommend putting some ? 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> Yeah mini landscape rock were u recommend putting some ?
> 
> 
> Thanks Dean


I have one spare left which I thing will make it look nice on the right side. If you want im happy to give it to you for shipping fee?


----------



## Ady34 (10 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> sealed the pipes with tape at the ends to stop the soil getting in,


not watertight i hope otherwise they may be very buoyant  
Hope this one works out for you Dean, look forward to following its progress. 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Lindy (10 Mar 2014)

Hooray! Best of luck with this one!


----------



## Deano3 (10 Mar 2014)

legytt said:


> I have one spare left which I thing will make it look nice on the right side. If you want im happy to give it to you for shipping fee?


I have rocks but all larger ones what size is the one you have mate ? If you dont mind send a pic and size please , I could brake mine up but then only usually have 1 useable side as the broken bit looks rubbish 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> I have rocks but all larger ones what size is the one you have mate ? If you dont mind send a pic and size please , I could brake mine up but then only usually have 1 useable side as the broken bit looks rubbish
> 
> 
> Thanks Dean


its easy to break it and get a nice pieces. I have one is 5 inch long and 1 1/2 inch wide.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2014)

I had 5 large rock and this is what I got when I broke them down. you can see which piece I have spare lol


----------



## Deano3 (10 Mar 2014)

Did u just smash with hammer lol mine seemed round on edges and didn't look very good lol


Thanks Dean


----------



## Ryan Thang To (10 Mar 2014)

Deano3 said:


> Did u just smash with hammer lol mine seemed round on edges and didn't look very good lol
> 
> 
> Thanks Dean


and a chisel aswell haha


----------



## Deano3 (18 Mar 2014)

Tryes a few different scapes this weekend and really like the original also used some substrate support you think looks ok ? Sorry for rubbish pics cannot find camera memory card also going to order plants for end of month as busy until then still not decided 100%





































Thanks Dean


----------



## allan angus (18 Mar 2014)

nice start dean like the hard scape siple and balanced


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2014)

Like it Dean!

You might need a substrate support on that small steep bit to the left of the main rocks though.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Mar 2014)

The is a support underneath its cut in the right but deeper on the left but might add another mate cheers I don't like too many rocks and no open spaces so quite like it and tried to a stick with the rules of thirds



Thanks Dean


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Mar 2014)

Good luck with this One mate!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (20 Mar 2014)

Just thought would share my latest purchase just ordered gush lily pipe and shrimp guard from aquarium plant food and also got this perfect condition £10 posted first class so will have a look next week, just noticed the pages start at 234 or something in that range does it carry on from book 2 ? I have 1 and 3 now so need the rest






Thanks Dean


----------



## Robert H. Tavera (22 Mar 2014)

nice tank and nice book !! I've seen some pics from that book in the past and it's awesome. Maybe yo can scan some other to show us cause it's a rare book and PDF vertion is not available !!


----------



## Deano3 (22 Mar 2014)

yeah ill try when get some spare time mate


----------



## Deano3 (22 Mar 2014)

good news just purchased a new filter a fluval G6 only 4 month old with extras throw in £200 posted  was a little worried about lack of filtration so hopefully this should be great and bad news gush lily pipe delivered wasn't the mini so sending back and will have to wait april to get new one so might just not have lily for a month  or so, anyone know the pipe size of the g6 as will now need a inline heater

Dean


----------



## faizal (22 Mar 2014)

Looking very nice Dean,..... Very neat & tidy looking hardscape. All the best & hope it turns out the way you want it to.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Mar 2014)

Hi Deano3, Love the pipe idea  Looking forward to seeing it all coming together now


----------



## Deano3 (28 Mar 2014)

Hi everyone been away a week just got back and found this 




Have the receipt and was purchased end of September 2013 and in excellent condition just like new





Gtet has this bran new media and has 2 the same but Been used and on the right has a black cylinder with balls or something inside and inside the filter has 3 trays of this





Would you change the media for the media that was in my eheim filter ?
Also anything else you would check before leaving feedback on eBay you think I should test the filter using a bin or something just make sure works etc








Thanks Dean


----------



## Lindy (28 Mar 2014)

You don't have to leave feedback immediately.  Set it up on your tank and run for a day or two before giving feedback. If there is something amiss contact seller.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (28 Mar 2014)

cheers mate I will do need to sort lilly pipes and external heater then plants, infact might order everything this weekend think going to go with 300w hydor external heater unsure about lilly pipes as don't want large ones in this tank I really wanted nano minimalist ones but might go with a spraybar instead but wanted inlet and outlet lily pipes really.also the fluval g6 piping is ugly silver is there any clear tubing that would do ? also whats your oppinions on the media would you swap for the eheim media I had

thanks dean


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Mar 2014)

The medis will be fine mate, also shoult take standard tubing so any 16/22 should work, it might be a bit much on tour yank though. I thought about getting one not long ago. I asked George about his and he told me he reducedcthem down and used 12/16 glasswear (nano ones from apf)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (29 Mar 2014)

thanks ali emailed George a few questions about it hopefully gets back to me soon then get pipes and heater ordered along with plants

Dean


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 Mar 2014)

You might have more luck on Facebook with George, don't think he gets on here much at the mo

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (31 Mar 2014)

Here is small crack showed my lass and she couldn't spot it its tiny and cannot image water just under LCD display so should be ok ? You think will be fine didn't see a leak when checked the other day and asked seller for a partial refund and only 4 month 5 month old as have receipt




Cannot see there but with flash you can












Doesn't seem like water goes up there what you think

Dean


Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (6 Apr 2014)

sorry for lack of updates going to get underway soon thought I would post my plant list want nice hard and hopefully plants that are more easy
Monte carlo
Rotala rotundifolia also would like the green version of this plant is it same name ?
Staurogyne repens

they are the ones I am having but any other easy hardy plant suggestions would be great getting on with this very soon just need lily pipes going to stick with 17mm ones just don't want them over powering or out of proportion like the do-aqua ones  but £76 and thinking of going for the Easy Aqua Lily Pipe Outflow 17mm but cannot find any pichures of this in tank so can see the size of it ? going to order 3oow inline heater aswel

any comments welcome
Dean


----------



## Greenfinger2 (7 Apr 2014)

Hi Deano3, The other plant that is green is  Rotala Sp. green  Looking forward to your update


----------



## James D (7 Apr 2014)

Nice one Dean, seems like it's been ages since you started this project!


----------



## Deano3 (7 Apr 2014)

I know just timed all wrong and no rush I want everything to be right lol Been on holiday etcwant plants ordered for my next 4 days off or maybe this 4 days of decide on lily anyone got pics or seen any of the ones I listed 17mm easy aqua ones ?
Sorry for lack of updates but will be coming very soon


Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (7 Apr 2014)

I haven't seen those lily pipes sorry mate. I'd prefer smaller ones myself but I used to have some larger 17mm ones and they didn't look too big on a 60p.


----------



## Deano3 (11 Apr 2014)

here is my order, will order on Sunday so comes    Tuesday or Monday as I am off then, sorry about the rubbish pic, you think will be enough to keep algae at bay and be enough to fill tank or would you order more




Thanks Dean


----------



## Lindy (11 Apr 2014)

Looks a good amount. £65 'just like that' 
Have you thought about the cascade glassware? They do Glass inlets and outlets and glass spraybars too. Pretty invisible unless you let it get dirty...


----------



## Alastair (11 Apr 2014)

Deano3 said:


> here is my order, will order on Sunday so comes    Tuesday or Monday as I am off then, sorry about the rubbish pic, you think will be enough to keep algae at bay and be enough to fill tank or would you order more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wont come either of those days theyre closed sunday and Monday


----------



## Deano3 (11 Apr 2014)

Cheers alistair oh well Wednesday will be fine do 4 on 4 off so off Tuesday to Friday just making sure seems good amount of each and enough for the tank

The first week going to carry out daily water changes of around  60-70% currently use barrels but goin to rig something up with a pump eventually, also be dosing Ei daily and going to set bps to around 3-4 and lights 10-15cm above surface 

You think that sounds good 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (12 Apr 2014)

Also here is how much tank raised In order to level it , hope it's ok as nothing under Center just edges





And this arrived yesterday didn't realise how big they were lol









Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (14 Apr 2014)

Ordering plants tonight you think will be fine with then spaces under the edges and shouldn't sag in middle ? 

Also does what I said my routine is going to be sound good ?




Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (14 Apr 2014)

Wow, that floors wonky. Personally those water changes seem a bit much to me, you're probably right to do it but I only normally changed about 40% daily for the first week or two. As for the rest of it, it might be worth having the lights a bit higher to start off, I don't know how bright they are but I would be cautious after you're troubles last time round.

Looking forward to seeing it planted though mate, I've got my rescape done yesterday as well, I need to moss it up tonight which I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## tim (14 Apr 2014)

Hi Deano, I'd say go for it with the waterchanges the more the merrier so to speak, I have to agree with James about the light around 30-40 cm above will put you in the medium light range with the two t5 tubes.


----------



## Deano3 (14 Apr 2014)

James D said:


> Wow, that floors wonky. Personally those water changes seem a bit much to me, you're probably right to do it but I only normally changed about 40% daily for the first week or two. As for the rest of it, it might be worth having the lights a bit higher to start off, I don't know how bright they are but I would be cautious after you're troubles last time round.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it planted though mate, I've got my rescape done yesterday as well, I need to moss it up tonight which I'm not looking forward to.



Cheers mate and I will check your rescape out when get home on laptop as better pics, I know it's in far wall of kitchen and tiles just are not straight at all and tried propping up slightly at back then front etc and very hard always end up with loads of spacers in might put sheets of paper under and try make a little better already added the Mdf but could still sag but sure will be fine I hope lol thanks again James and Tim will put lights 30cm or so and see how it goes, thinking about a quick rescape when off tomorro or wed and doing something similar to George's tmc signature but will see already put supports in ect so see if can be bothered only thing I don't have is 13mm outlet but will use eheim one for time being but the gush ones are back in stock this month and he is keeping one aside for me 




Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (14 Apr 2014)

I haven't started my new journal yet, I'll get some pics tonight though.

I've got a couple of spare 12mm lily pipes if you need one, only cheap Hong Kong ones but I could send one over if you need it.


----------



## Deano3 (14 Apr 2014)

That is what I need mate they should be in stock within next couple weeks how much you think postage will be for a one ? Is it an outlet lily pipe ? 




Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (15 Apr 2014)

PM'd you mate.


----------



## Deano3 (15 Apr 2014)

placed my order today with TGM and got email saying wont get shipped till next wed  might have a little rescape this week see if can have a change around plants came to £65 but had to increase to £75 for free shipping so ordered the book of ada hopefully decent and helpful

thanks dean


----------



## Deano3 (18 Apr 2014)

Going to have a mess around with layout later but put in all equipment hard to squeeze into cabinet lol 








Had to loop the outlet to for heater in cabinet









One question I should have put lily pipes at front left then eheim skim rear right facing towards lily pipes for the flow but forgot about the eheim you think I could face front of tank if on lowest setting might also break up the co2 bubbles from diffuser

Also don't have outlet yet that's why green pipe with nothing on 
Thanks Dean


----------



## Lindy (18 Apr 2014)

Can you not cross your pipes over in the cabinet so you can have the outlet  front left as you said, this would be better.


----------



## Deano3 (18 Apr 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> Can you not cross your pipes over in the cabinet so you can have the outlet  front left as you said, this would be better.


the inlet pipe is to short to fit the left hand front but popping to dobbies tomorrow for couple meters as this will bug me so will put the outlet at ;eft front and inlet beside it and oposit that diffuser and eheim skim on rear right facing the left lol off Sunday and  Monday so have a mess around with the layout I purchased a load of manzy wood a while ago so maybe wood and rock ?

cheers dean


----------



## Lindy (19 Apr 2014)

That sounds great, best to start out happy rather than thinking 'I wish I'd done that'

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (21 Apr 2014)

Been having a mess about until receive my plants this week and had a few hours to kill, I purchased some manzi wood a few months ago so tried mixing the layout with manzi, really like the large rock so didn't want to remove it so just played with what u had here is a couple ones I came up with

Layout 1 wood coming from the top one thing I did notice is would be hard access for trimming etc on both but love the contrast of wood and stone






















Layout 2 also no wood has been submerged how long for it not to float ?

























Looks so much better in person also think going to buy the grobeam 600 twin pack on payday




Thanks Dean


----------



## Lindy (21 Apr 2014)

Deano3 said:


> going to buy the grobeam 600 twin pack on payday


You'll be buying a controller too? Why not aquabar leds? The dimmers only cost £13 each although you can't do sunsets and sunrise...[DOUBLEPOST=1398099018][/DOUBLEPOST]I like the wood in one. Best bet is to weigh it down in a deep container and fill it up with water. Will take 3-4 weeks I recon to stop floating depending on how thick the wood is


----------



## Deano3 (21 Apr 2014)

cheers lindy ok well might drystart for few weeks so get plants started and time for wood to soak  as really like it in there I like the bottom layout very much, whats the difference from grobeam to aquabar I don't like the mounts fro the aquabar too much unless can hang from my wall mounts, don't mind about sunrise or set just want to be able to drop intensity,

any other opinions on wood layout


----------



## Lindy (21 Apr 2014)

You can hang an aquabar the same way you would hang a grobeam, using mms rail. I think aqua bars are supposed to be less intense light than the tiles and grobeams. I' m really pleased with mine.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegatron (22 Apr 2014)

I like it with the wood, though i suggest to slope it more from the back left to front right. It feels to even now.  (matter of taste ofc)


----------



## James D (22 Apr 2014)

I really like it Dean, either one should look great planted up, it's hard to tell from photos but I think I prefer layout 2.

I was away at the weekend, sorry, but I should get to the Post Office this morning.


----------



## Deano3 (22 Apr 2014)

Brilliant thanks James and thanks omegatron looks great in person going to dry start but don't have a heater to keep humidity up but will spray daily etc, while wood soaking. And agree I will slope some more then plants be here next week


Thanks Dean


----------



## Omegatron (22 Apr 2014)

If you have some extra soil left i would put the big rock and wood on top of it a little bit higher (thats what i ment with the slope). Then the branches would stick out of the tank a bit more, i think that would look nice (again all a matter of taste ofc). Could you also make a picture from the front view with your next update?

good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Deano3 (23 Apr 2014)

Thanks a lot James lily arrived today so really appreciate it let me know how much I owe you just pm me your scapes looking great by the way, like I say might dry start this can I dry start stems  ok ? and as don't have a heater I could just add boiling water twice daily in a bowl to generate steam etc ?

Dean


----------



## James D (23 Apr 2014)

No problem mate. I didn't dry start my moss like I was hoping because I had no way of heating the tank so I don't know what the answer is, my house is really cold though! I would just start with the carpet though if I was you, have you got somewhere else to keep the other plants?


----------



## Deano3 (23 Apr 2014)

James D said:


> No problem mate. I didn't dry start my moss like I was hoping because I had no way of heating the tank so I don't know what the answer is, my house is really cold though! I would just start with the carpet though if I was you, have you got somewhere else to keep the other plants?


were could I keep the stems ? no other tanks set up at all,if not possible will just flood then add wood later  but if only option, also debating using inline attomiser instead of intank ? whats your opinion mate


----------



## James D (23 Apr 2014)

You might as well put them all in and flood it then I suppose, chuck the wood in in a couple of weeks. It'll look better than having a dry start tank in your house anyway.

I used an in-line diffuser but found that it was a pain to keep clean, I am lazy though. I've just got two in-tank ones that I swap over when they get dirty. In-line's probably better though.

I'm just saying what I'd do though Dean, I've got no more knowledge than you mate.


----------



## Lindy (25 Apr 2014)

Can you not just put the stems in a container of water on your windowsill?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (25 Apr 2014)

I could do that I suppose  would they survive a week or 2 ? Would they be ok just lying flat ? Have some spare fluval flora substrate could put in old Chinese takeaway tub lol

Cheers lindy


Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (26 Apr 2014)

you think stems will be ok in fluval substrate on window sill just placing rooms in soil and lying them flat ?


----------



## Lindy (26 Apr 2014)

I wouldn't bother with substrate if they are lying flat but I'm no expert. I don't think you want them on a sill that gets sun either. You could plant up the tank and soak the wood weighted down in a bucket and just add it later. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (1 May 2014)

planted today only thing is when set up filter the G6 says alert low flow, its at very bottom on the triangle and I am not happy about it anyone have any ideas or you think its due to the 13mm reduction ? maybe should have stuck with 17  flow does seem quite weak


----------



## Omegatron (1 May 2014)

Deano3 said:


> planted today only thing is when set up filter the G6 says alert low flow, its at very bottom on the triangle and I am not happy about it anyone have any ideas or you think its due to the 13mm reduction ? maybe should have stuck with 17  flow does seem quite weak



I have a eheim filter also reduced from 17mm to 13mm. I have no issues at all but mine isnt a fancy one telling me low flow. Maybe too much filter medium?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (1 May 2014)

Flow reduction is definitely from the reduced inlet 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 May 2014)

I agree its from the hose reduction but will the flow not be too high without?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (1 May 2014)

changed the inlet to fluval inlet and flow improved but still only half way up the triangle but will have to do as already purchased the outlet pipe and heater, think going to have to buy 17mm inlet lily now lol will leave the fluval one on for now, planting went ok but not sure on the stems lol love the monte carlo and repens but don't like the left hand rear with high stems should have stuck with iwagumi look  but will leave for now and change later if really don't like it, will get pics up tomorrow, I have one aquabar on full power and dimmers not arrived when they do I will set both up but not sure how bright any help on that ? also how high above water surface you recommend the one aquabar should be ?

Thanks dean


----------



## Lindy (2 May 2014)

With my dimmers I put a white mark on the dial at the off position so that I got an idea of where it was when turned ie half way, 3/4 etc. I started with them on about half power to let plants settle. My tank is deeper than yours and low tech so afraid I can't offer any more advice re strength other than start low and after a week or two start turning it up every week or two. First sign of trouble turn it down a bit!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## James D (2 May 2014)

I'd stick with one aquabar a few inches above the water surface until the dimmers arrive, there's no point in overdoing the light at this point?

I had the same trouble with reducers on my filter, luckily I swapped my heater for a 17mm one with a forum member and it's increased significantly (not surprising really). Isn't your filter pretty powerful though?


----------



## Deano3 (3 May 2014)

Quite densely planted









Don't like stems at rear but leave in for initial setup





Make shift light holder lol until get proper unit 





How filter looks until can get 17mm inlet




Flow 





Cannot believe used to just use a barrel but using hose ontap is much easier lol 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Lindy (3 May 2014)

I really wish you all the best with this and I'm sure everyone agrees, you deserve some success! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (3 May 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> I really wish you all the best with this and I'm sure everyone agrees, you deserve some success!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



cheers mate like I say not over keen on long stems but will leave for now just want to get established should be nothing stopping me  well been struggling to get PH down don't suppose Amazonia should affect this anyway ? in in tank diffuser yesterday and this morning and PH didn't move so today I fit inline atomiser and tank filled will tiny bubbles but still didn't drop  but the drop checker was yellow and only 4cm from substrate or so, I know not to go off this just didn't understand hw yellow and ph didn't drop, still carrying out daily water changes for first week but want ph down.

the atomiser doesn't go on a certain way does it ? like towards a direction of flow ? if doesn't drop at all first 2 hours tomorrow might but intank diffuser under the inlet but I don't like that as gurgles in the filter lol

any other advice or ways to lower ph be great, always had a drop of 1 before, strange 

regard maintanence had to do water changes on night as work early so been doing 50% water change wipe down glass and add conditioner and EI (12-14ml)and cleaning pre filter and that's about it so any advice or recommendations welcome


----------



## aliclarke86 (4 May 2014)

How are you testing pH? Drop checker is just a pH test kit really so if its yellow your pH has dropped. Maybe need to calibrate your pH pen?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (4 May 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> How are you testing pH? Drop checker is just a pH test kit really so if its yellow your pH has dropped. Maybe need to calibrate your pH pen?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


got calibrating solution and calibrate yesterday, been testing today but didn't get out of bed early enough so missed first 20 mins so couldn't check Ph before  co2 but 20mins in was 6.2 and then before lights on was 5.7 so there is a drop and as said covered in micro bubbles and must be at least 4 BPS if look closely micro bubbles on plants, hopefully dropped a bit if first 20 mins 

also a quick question what is average temp you keep your tank at ? I know certain species like certain temps but generally ?


----------



## James D (6 May 2014)

Looking good Dean!


----------



## Deano3 (9 May 2014)

Quick update, ph dropped 1.2 in hour today so that's good, plants look like going see through on certain leaves but sure new growth is there so hoping its just the change over from emerged to submerged , been doing daily water changes and ei dosing and wiping glass , submerged wood for ages an doesn't float but not sure if just want repens and Monte Carlo in here for iwagumi scape, leave it for now though, some pics




















Slight problem now, have to go away with work Sunday afternoon until Friday and all be going so well, my lass is going EI dose daily but what is best option, cover up ? No lights or co2 going to get her to do 1 water change an I will do one Sunday before I go, and Friday when get back or you think will be ok as normal ?

P.s sorry about iPhone pics cannot find memory card for camera




Thanks Dean


----------



## aliclarke86 (9 May 2014)

You have the Mrs agreeing to water change for you?? You are a star my man!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (10 May 2014)

While I was away with my tree scape, I left co 2 as it was knocked an hour off the lights at the start of the photoperiod and just got my missus to dose the tank for me worked well no real issues, it's looking good Deano.


----------



## Deano3 (10 May 2014)

so you would  leave it all as is and maybe take hour off lights and get lass to do Ei ?  just worried as away 4 nights and only week 2 but hopefully ok she is worried about water change so might tell her not to bother, you thinks that's for the best just get her to top up water also


----------



## tim (10 May 2014)

Deano3 said:


> so you would  leave it all as is and maybe take hour off lights and get lass to do Ei ?  just worried as away 4 nights and only week 2 but hopefully ok she is worried about water change so might tell her not to bother, you thinks that's for the best just get her to top up water also


Lower light intensity/duration will help loads mate,my missus is good as gold but wouldn't be confident with water changing in case any issues arose maybe change as much as 80% before you go and same when you get back co2 won't harm the plants but excess light will, just my opinion mate maybe someone else can offer up some guidance.


----------



## Deano3 (17 May 2014)

Lowered the light intensity and had my lass dose EI daily, didn't look bad as I thought when got back but had a spot with dead or dying plants, here is a few pics












Dead spot , maybe due to large rock





Dirt on plant but tryed moving hose around fast to suck up all the dirt, also ordered a set of 17mm lily pipes a diffuser and heater so flow will be better as keeps saying low flow due to the 13mm reduction, so the 17mm pipes should mean brilliant flow but I seem to be getting good growth on the low flow areas   directly under the lily pipe but too much flow shouldn't cause problems should it like co2 cannot get to plants as moving to quickly ? Also you think out diffuser on inlet or outlet just hate it when burps etc full of gas , 

Also cannot wait to get the stems out and just have repens and Monte Carlo 




Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (19 May 2014)

Alright Dean

Good to see it survived ok! I'm off on holiday for a week next weekend, hopefully my tank will be alright as well.

I'm not a fan of having CO2 going in the inlet, I've tried it with four filters and it's always caused burping and makes the filter really noisy.


----------



## Deano3 (19 May 2014)

Yeah I tried last time with same results so think will leave on outlet, getting some slight deficiency on plants at the moment slight browning around leaves which I know is co2 and also looks like some algae starting but can barley see it, done a large 80% water change again and going to stick with water change every 2-3 days for now, soon will land on my 4 on 4 off shifts so be able to do on morning, here is couple pics
















Hoping the new inline diffuser will be better for the co2 etc and plants will start to improve more, also still only have the one light up as not finished light unit yet



Thanks Dean


----------



## Greenfinger2 (19 May 2014)

Hi Dean, Hope things improve now you sorted out the Co2


----------



## Deano3 (20 May 2014)

17mm bits arrived today 





Thanks Dean


----------



## James D (20 May 2014)

Nice... your flow's going to be like a whirlpool when you get all that hooked up!


----------



## Samjpikey (20 May 2014)

Looking good dude !! 
Where did you get the Lilly pipes ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (20 May 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> Looking good dude !!
> Where did you get the Lilly pipes ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Purchased inlet and outlet set from co2art and diffuser at half price only £22 for the newsy model so very decent price, looks huge the outlet in my tank but least doesn't say alert low flow lol also ripples the surface a lot so will be able to remove eheim skim, just hope dont loose co2 as forces water straight to surface, hope to get lights rigged up next week so set 2 at 50% each or maybe a little more rather than one light at full wack, going to start water changes every 3rd day now hopefully get some shrimp in few weeks,

Find it hard to keep glass very clean as wipe it with cloth and leaved water marks lol




Thanks Dean


----------



## Samjpikey (20 May 2014)

How did you get it for half price ?? 
Sounds like your on the right path with this one , 
Good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (21 May 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> How did you get it for half price ??
> Sounds like your on the right path with this one ,
> Good luck
> 
> ...



Have a look on the site there just on offer mate, cheers and I hope so just want great growth lol, leaving the stems for now but really want just Monte Carlo and repens for a nice iwagumi then a lovely shoal of green tetras maybe, or some small fish, how do you clean your glass mate ? Hope the g6 isn't too much flow in my tank 

how is your tank going ?




Thanks Dean


----------



## Samjpikey (21 May 2014)

Can't seem to see any half price lily sets on their site . 

Well your tanks look good now  
I'm starting another tank pretty soon and my current tank has dropped to a low tech low maintenance with immigrating algea.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (21 May 2014)

No the diffuser was half price not the lily pipes mate, seeing some deficiencys in the plants browning and thining leaves, also the stems are very brown at bottoms behind large rock, want these out soon an more Monte Carlo in there just want to see healthy plants first, wasn't in today to see the drop checker or anything since changing the inline few pics





Stems very closely planted and brown on. Bottom during water change

















Any ideas on what else could do ? You think lack of co2 ? 

Still dosing EI 20ml daily and bps is 4-5 and light around 30 from surface




Thanks Dean


----------



## Lindy (21 May 2014)

When I planted my Montecarlo the original leaves went a bit manky looking but the new growth was perfect. Yours looks the same.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (22 May 2014)

Go so mate but all leves browsing but see how goes this week cheers mate


Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (22 May 2014)

the Monte Carlow in the high flow areas looks worse for wear and very brown and melting, think I might try reducing the flow as blowing all over had 4 floaters tonight when finished work and seems to look worse since fit 17mm lily,is it ok to reduce flow on the fluval g6 using the silver lever that cuts off flow for maintenance maybe just knock down to 70-80% ?

thanks dean


----------



## James D (23 May 2014)

Stick with it mate, I'm sure it'll settle down after a few weeks, I'd trim off the worse bits though. I can't really comment on the filter but it couldn't hurt to knock it down a bit.

BTW have you sorted out your light yet?


----------



## Deano3 (23 May 2014)

James D said:


> Stick with it mate, I'm sure it'll settle down after a few weeks, I'd trim off the worse bits though. I can't really comment on the filter but it couldn't hurt to knock it down a bit.
> 
> BTW have you sorted out your light yet?


 
Going to crack on with light next week mate as working this week, so hopefully up next week, when I am off I will knock filter down slightly but if still gets worse I might hook up my eheim filter witch would be a lot less flow but maybe too much is bad ?

Yeah might trim off bad leaves but last time looked like had nothing in when done that would rather see recovery, had to do anything or watch whats happening when working 12 hour shifts, plants under the outlet look good but inline of flow are very this and away all over but working today and tomorro so see better then

Cutting the flow would cut both inlet and outlet that's the only thing but slightly would be ok I imagine

Also few pics of deterioration



Glass has a brown algae on it what algae you think ?

















You can see browning and fading away of leaves trimmed a few bits tonight when done water change will keep doing every other day, think the new lily pipe forces co2 to surface and a lot might be wasted instead of going forward going to knock filter down slightly if not might try smaller filter or back to the 13mm lily pipes 







Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (25 May 2014)

Relised yesterday as got the mrs to check drop checker was only lime green so think its down to the new lily pipe forcing co2 to surface and loosing a lot of it so left the 17mm heater and diffuser and put the 13mm lily pipe on and flow is better about 50% or so, maybe diffuser cut flow further, flow is much better not as strong and not hitting surface as much.so hopefully better today an start to see improvement

Had a mishap with inline diffuser I had clear tubing on and came home to soaking floor and wet cabinet, no matter what I tried couldn't get to seal tried the bits provided but didn't work tried hose clips but the same eventually after numerous tried got sealed going to get in touch with co2 art today, also tried the fluval pipe but still no luck, the barbs on heater never leak but had a right hassle getting diffuser sealed




Thanks Dean


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 May 2014)

hi dean you could try eheim or aqua one hose on the diffuser. I'm not a big fan of fluval filters or hoses they always seem to leak for me. have you tried stainless jubilee clips on your hose connections?


----------



## Deano3 (25 May 2014)

yeah that's what I mean by hose clips but hopefully seals and will get some eheim tube this week will put update pics up tomorrow

Dean


----------



## michael woods (26 May 2014)

Hi mate, nice scape! Hopefully you can get your Monte Carlo sorted as it's an awesome carpeting plant!


----------



## James D (11 Jun 2014)

Hi Dean

How's it going with your Monte Carlo? Has it sorted itself out yet?


----------



## Deano3 (12 Jun 2014)

Quick update James, doing ok but browning so fitted my spray at back on to see of any difference , will be taking ph readings tomorro and will post results, lights down to 50% , people keep saying up the lights but I always read that more lights mean harder to control and requires more co2 etc so just turned down to hopefully see growth, some pic before spray at added




Will add more tomorro


Thanks Dean


----------



## aliclarke86 (12 Jun 2014)

Lights look good there mate, more light means more everything else including effort and if you work shifts there is no time for that

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (23 Jun 2014)

been a while but been very busy lately, the plants arnt looking great at all, I am pretty sure now the problem is co2 as the plants melt and go brown round the edges and have general deficiency's I still have spraybar and inline atomiser but makes large bubbles so think need to clean out, is it best to have 2 atomisers and clean one at a time while other is used ? but even when I have a clean atomiser seemed to get deficiency's.

flow seems great and light is only 50% and for the so called snail free tropica plants I have millions lol put some lettuce in water other day but the didn't go onto it, been picking them out for now anyone have any tips on c02 ? weird as get the correct PH drop and yellow drop checker but still get browning and dying leaves and now getting holed leaves

any  help would be appreciated
Dean


----------



## James D (24 Jun 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that mate, it seems you have all bases covered, I don't what the problem is. Hopefully some one cleverer than me can help you out.


----------



## Lindy (9 Jul 2014)

How is this going Dean? Hope you are winning the battle..


----------



## foxfish (25 Jul 2014)

Dean, I am so sorry you have had such bad luck with your tanks!
Every time the issues point towards lack of C02, please just try tuning it up one more time... even if you have to sacrifice a bottle full of the gas... just pump it in boy!!!!


----------



## Deano3 (29 Jul 2014)

Hi everyone this tank is now down as started looking unhealthy like last time, must be doing something wrong the only thing I have never changed is the EI starter kit and my water purifier , EI is by far the cheapest way to go for ferts but wonder if I should buy seperate salts but should be the same really, I am wondering if I didnt out enough light into tank and too much co2 but should that matter ?  Same thing always happens plants start growing well co2 drop ok and plants start thining and browning and deteriorating after few weeks never cleaned filter much but pre filter in the g6 often, also started to find the co2 got worse at the end so suspect the diffuser blocked up so would need 2 for next time

Also been reading thread saying just put t piece directly into the in, et before filter for co2 anyine use this method ? Before took mine down I put a intank diffuser  under the inket and didnt get burping but not sure if stored co2 in filter and had uncountable hight bps and couldnt get a decent ph drop so not sure if this method wont work ? Also had one of my light bars very low with yellow drop checker and never had much growth or any perling getting frustrating but had a nice break and re gained enthusiasm for another tank any inout welcome

Also any tips for drying out substrate had in sun for couple days in few containers and most dry but some still damp I remember reading about drying in oven but is this possible ?

Thanks for all support and help so far
Dean


----------



## Edvet (29 Jul 2014)

Maybe before you setup a new tank, just put in the hardware (filter, heater, CO2 gear) and run in with only water, take some pics and let us have a look to see if we can spot something wrong. Then maybe only add substrate and hardscape and do a pH profile. May take a bit longer, but gives you more room to test things thouroughly.


----------



## Deano3 (29 Jul 2014)

Sounds like a good idea It started ok with lily oioe last time but not sure weather to make a spraybar but they dont look as good, but might put in substrate and hardscape and water then get plenty of pics etc what you think is the best way to add co2 I know this has been disscussed hundreds of times but has anykne used a t piece straight into filter or is inline diffuser best method ? May have to buy another one another 13mm one


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Jul 2014)

Hey Dean,
Sorry to hear its back down. 
Are you very strict on your waterchanges? You'll need to get rid of all the waste the plants give off.

Also, maybe try a bazooka diffuser from co2 art. I prefer seeing what gas is or isn't going in.


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Jul 2014)

Hi dean, if only ukaps willpower could make a tank grow.
I'd try pumping more gas into the filter, if its not burping turn it up and find out just how much it will take before it does.  If you do have a build up of gas but it doesnt burp it will just continue to dissolve after the co2 is switched off.
Ukaps roadtrip to rescape deans tank anyone?
If you want any cuttings out of dans tank or mine let me know.


----------



## Edvet (29 Jul 2014)

My personal preferences:
I still feel the absolute best way (not the easiest way!) to diffuse a lot of CO2 is building a DIY diffusor and run it with a separate pump. This way you could scale it up for all purposes.
Next best is buying a commercial diffusor and running that in a separate line. Next follows getting it into the  cannister filter (which has to be mostly lightly packed) maybe through an inline diffusor, after that an inline diffusor after the filter and last a diffusor in the tank.


----------



## Deano3 (29 Jul 2014)

Thanks guys yeah I will want clippings when decided what doing and set up, so they will be appreciated and yes at forst was doing 50 percent water changes daily then every other day and eventually went to every 4 days but suppose ciukd have keep it to every other day and maybe clean filter more often but the ooint of g6 is to be able to jusy clean the ore filter 

Thaink as far as co2 gos the best and tested way is inline diffuser think one of my problems is the hard water must be very hard and withing days has water marks will get a PH reading of tap water shortly , might purchase another inline diffuser but you think go for  liky pipe or spray bar ? Lily pipe seemed to work well at first and  looks more pleasing

You think should purchase new EI equipment instead of the starter kit and my water purifier smeels eggy and off so might buy some fresh stuff as had years

Thanks dean


----------



## Edvet (29 Jul 2014)

I would start with a spraybar. Get a GH reading to guesstimate wich pH profile you should be aiming for. (and get a pH reading device)


----------



## Deano3 (29 Jul 2014)

I have a ph reading device but not GH 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Alje (29 Jul 2014)

May I suggest

http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/tools-glass/cascade-glassware/spraybars.html

and don't forget

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ukaps-discount.14650/


----------



## James D (30 Jul 2014)

Sorry to hear this Dean, it seems like you put a lot of effort in and do the right things but don't quite get the results for some weird reason.

If it was me I'd take it easy for a while and go low tech, you can still get it looking great if you concentrate on your hardscape, but get some less demanding plants like microsorums, anubias etc. Then you can sit back and just enjoy your tank and fish without worrying about all that other stuff.


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jul 2014)

Well james was thinking about that but even with my light on low the plants didnt grow and seemed to go thin and didnt look healthy at all thats the only problem


----------



## Edvet (30 Jul 2014)

Dean GH value gives a clue a bout which pH drop to aim for.


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jul 2014)

How do I go about getting a GH value ?


----------



## foxfish (30 Jul 2014)

Perhaps an RO unit would cancel out any mains water issues....


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jul 2014)

Dont really know too much about RO is there any threads on it ? I know lots of people do this and it could be a option cheers mate


----------



## Edvet (30 Jul 2014)

I am not sure you'll need RO. For a regular tank with regular plants any tapwater will do (with the rare exception of the water company adding stuff to the water without warning).


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> I am not sure you'll need RO. For a regular tank with regular plants any tapwater will do (with the rare exception of the water company adding stuff to the water without warning).


Not so rare over here most of the time my tap has a tds of 70 about once per month it stinks of chlorine and has a tds of 150 and i've never been warned by the water board ever


----------



## foxfish (30 Jul 2014)

Edvet said:


> am not sure you'll need RO. For a regular tank with regular plants any tapwater will do (with the rare exception of the water company adding stuff to the water without warning


 Maybe not but considering that Dean has tried everything else it might just help.....
Dean, it is just a smallish unit that connects to your main water supply & a drain.
Pure water comes out of a small bore hose & contaminated water comes out of another small bore hose. You collect the pure water to use in your tank.
They are quite slow to produce the pure water & very wasteful unless you collect the waste water for some other use.. but lots of guys use them with great success.
I still believe you just are not injecting enough gas but an RO might reduce the need to inject so much?


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jul 2014)

What measurement etc can I use to test my water ? Most people dont have to so should be able to get going without RO to be honest just missing something lol but what I agree all the signs point to a co2 defeciency  but the bps were literally uncountable and even when drop checker yellow and had decent drop on ph after 2 weeka started to deteriorate wonder if started blocking the inline attomiser after that ?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Jul 2014)

Deano3 said:


> What measurement etc can I use to test my water ? Most people dont have to so should be able to get going without RO to be honest just missing something lol but what I agree all the signs point to a co2 defeciency  but the bps were literally uncountable and even when drop checker yellow and had decent drop on ph after 2 weeka started to deteriorate wonder if started blocking the inline attomiser after that ?


 
Hey mate,
I've also found, and it's said on here a lot, but that if your co2 isn't lime green before lights switch on, that growth is really impaired. Make sure your flows excellent too.

I'm sure you'll know this, but the co2 availability at lights on is THE most important thing of all.

Also, if tank gets a lot of ambient light, this causes some problems algae-wise. Install blinds or shade tank from direct sunlight, at least until better established.


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Jul 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hey mate,
> I've also found, and it's said on here a lot, but that if your co2 isn't lime green before lights switch on, that growth is really impaired. Make sure your flows excellent too.
> 
> I'm sure you'll know this, but the co2 availability at lights on is THE most important thing of all.
> ...



Purely as an addition to this heres my
Ph profile and drop checker colour

1200 ph 7.3 blue
1300 Co2 on ph 7.3 blue
1800 Lights on ph 5.9 blue/green
1900 ph 5.9 green
2000 ph 5.9 lime green
2100 co2 off ph 5.9 lime green
2200 ph 6.2 lime green
2300 ph 6.4 lime green
2330 lights off ph 6.5 green
0000 ph 6.7 green
0030 ph 6.8 green
0600 ph 7.4 blue

Note the delay in drop checker colour mine is 3 hours behind, green at lights on might be too much, for fauna. Ignore the bps and trust your ph pen over your drop checker. If you still think your bps is too high reduce surface agitation. Change one thing at once eg bps, surface movement, flow pattern etc. and check profile, this will give you a better understanding of how individual things affect co2levels in your tank

Its a fairly small tank, buying ro from your lfs could be a viable option to see if it makes a difference and if it helps look into buying a small unit


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Jul 2014)

Just stumbled across this and thought it could be a factor
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-shallow-high-tech-planted-setup.33793/page-2#post-360577
The post about talking to james at tgm


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Jul 2014)

I know I'm just adding to it all here but I've had great success with 24 hour co2 at a low level, like 1 bps. Just adjusted the surface movement during lights out. I didn't have the means to turn co2 on and off at the time but I got the best carpet I have ever managed like that 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (30 Jul 2014)

Very interesting what james said  think I will try that ,  thanks for that,  also at forst I was getting a decent ph drop in the tank just need decent flow and co2 set up right, going to buy another 13mm inline attomiser so can clean one while other in use also were do you place you inline close to the tank as possible ? With the g6 and lily pipe need to get a decent flow going unless I get another spraybar 

Just the lights aswell that I have bother with I purchased 2 aquabars but only used 1 last time at 50 percent or so or less I always wondered what happens if to little light ? Just no growth or do plants have deficencys ?

Also going to keep surface movemnt minimal to keep co2 in tank so angle lilly pipe down slightly but will still have eheim skim to clean surface

Thanks again ali something to think about as another option


----------



## Deano3 (31 Jul 2014)

Eventually for light rigged up thought would show you my DIY setup 










Cut two cables to size and the have then hanging from a bar just below ceiling using the racking system I had on wall looks better than before anyway, 2 aquabars 50cm in there used flat bar and made a bracket inside to connect to 













Just thought would show how I did it, also any thoughts on my previous post
Thanks dean


Thanks Dean


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2014)

Looks awesome Dean 

Edit: Your floor tiles let the job down


----------



## Edvet (1 Aug 2014)

Lighting rig looks "Industrial", i like it.Can you change the height by "turning"the bar? That would be neat.
Maybe change the tierips for some iron wire, less suseptible for heat?


----------



## James D (1 Aug 2014)

Looks great Deano!

I know some people will enjoy all the adjusting, measuring etc trying to get their tanks right, but in the end I decided it was getting i the way of my enjoyment of the hobby (along with all the additional maintenence), I doubt I'll go back to high tech now (you never know though, I'm not ready to flog all my CO2 stuff yet!).


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Aug 2014)

I agree with you James. I got £££ worth of co2 stuff sat in cabinets... Can't bring myself to get rid. As soon as I do I will regret it!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (1 Aug 2014)

I know don't like floor was like that when moved in but not spending fortune getting redone yet lol, are you low tech nor James and Ali ? 

And won't adjust height but have some controllers for more or less light mate



Thanks Dean


----------



## Rob P (1 Aug 2014)

Dean, nothing useful to add except to say 10/10 for your enthusiasm mate  I like (a lot) how you're determined to make it work and keep working hard even in the face of previous failures  Good on you bud!

I remember the days of every other day 50% water changes for weeks and weeks for my first few months fighting algae and all the other issues that go with hi tech tanks and thinking i'd never win the battle. My missus often said 'i thought you were supposed to enjoy fish tanks, and you never look like you're enjoying yourself'. She was bang on but I eventually made progress.

When it clicks into place and starts going right you'll look back and laugh mate 

Keep it up 

Ps - my co2 stuff will all be gone very soon LOL


----------



## James D (1 Aug 2014)

Yeah, my tank is low tech now Dean.  I haven't got any recent pictures but in my opinion it looks ok and is much, much less work. It depends what you're after though really, I doubt I'd try a carpet low tech but nature style can look great!


----------



## Lindy (1 Aug 2014)

Montecarlo carpets great low tech, it just takes a while. Same with lilaeopsis Mauritania.


----------

